# Best platform for ASX Mini SPI 200



## csk98_ (18 January 2021)

Hey everyone!

I've been trading the mini es futures on ninja trader for 2 years and am wanting to begin trading the ASX mini spi futures. Does anyone have any good recommendations for the best brokers and platforms for the ASX spi?

Also, is it possible to get ASX mini spi 200 futures data on ninja trader?

Cheers.


----------



## lindsayf (18 January 2021)

Yes it is possible to trade the ASX 200 mini on NinjaTrader - via an IB account.



			https://www.interactivebrokers.com.au/en/index.php?f=41295&exch=snfe&showcategories=IND
		


AFAIK that is the only option..otherwise you can get a feed for Ninja from FXCM but the ASX200 CFD spread is poor (2-3 points or worse at turning points so not good for low time frame use) and I dont know how closely it tracks the underlying , whether volume means anything..etc the usual problems with CFD's.  Pepperstone's spreads are much better but they don't offer a ninja feed.


----------



## Galham (25 March 2021)

csk98_ said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've been trading the mini es futures on ninja trader for 2 years and am wanting to begin trading the ASX mini spi futures. Does anyone have any good recommendations for the best brokers and platforms for the ASX spi?
> 
> ...



I just started my demo account woth ninja trader. Keen to start day trading futures. Could I ask what Aussie times you trade ? Any times of the day that work best ? I’m afraid you gonna tell me it’s midnight  
Thank you so much


----------



## jml (28 July 2021)

csk98_ said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've been trading the mini es futures on ninja trader for 2 years and am wanting to begin trading the ASX mini spi futures. Does anyone have any good recommendations for the best brokers and platforms for the ASX spi?
> 
> ...


----------



## jml (28 July 2021)

Hi there you can trade the mini SPI on the Propex24 platform along with cme products, here is the link:
*Demo System -link * 

_https://www.propex24.com/demo_


----------



## lindsayf (29 July 2021)

Any experience with them?


----------



## jml (29 July 2021)

lindsayf said:


> Any experience with them?



Yes, great customer service, platform access to a wide range of instruments.
Hawkeye Analytics soon to available (identifies trading opportunities)


----------

